# Welche guten Spiele habe ich seit 2014 verpasst (Action, Adventures und Shooter)?



## Bastian83 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade nach 7 Jahren einen neuen Rechner zusammen. Entsprechend habe ich in den letzten Jahren nicht viel spielen können und viel verpasst. Hier ist eine Spiele-Liste, die ich recherchieren konnte, aber vielleicht fehlen wichtige Titel?

Wichtig sind mir vor allem immer eine gute Story.
Rollenspiele wie Dark Souls mag ich nicht, bei Nioh bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das zu mir passt und die klassischen Weltkriegs Shooter interessieren mich auch wenig (da geht es mehr um das Ballern, als gute Stories. May Payne fand ich früher beispielsweise immer sehr interessant. Life is Strange habe ich bereits durch.

Must
Banner Saga 2
Dragon Age: Inquisition
Batman: Arkham Knight
Rise of the Tomb Raider - PC
Gears of War 4
Mass Effect: Andromeda
Assassin's Creed Unity
Hellblade
Assassin's Creed: Origins
Nier: Automata 
Echo

Vielleicht 
Echo
Call of Duty: WW2 
Wolfenstein: The New Order
Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten
Alien: Isolation
GTA 5 - Grand Theft Auto 5
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided

Sport- sowie Strategiespiele interessieren mich nicht.
Eine gute Story ist mir tatsächlich mit am wichtigsten, um eine Identifikation herzustellen.

Ich bin gespannt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Renax (9. Dezember 2017)

Zum Thema gute Story und Identifikation finde ich Titanfall 2 definitiv empfehlenswert!


----------



## Cinnayum (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde ja noch eher den Ubischrott und MA:A aus der Must in die vielleicht-am-Schluss-wenn-überhaupt-nix-mehr übrig ist Liste packen.

Dafür beide neuen Wolfensteins definitiv nach oben.
Genau wie GTA V und Fallout 4.

2014
Watch_Dogs1 war nach einigen Patches ganz brauchbar.
This war of mine, wenn man Story Telling vor alles andere stellt.
Metal Gear Solid V fällt in die Zeit + die Erweiterung)
Child of Light eventuell
GTA V

2015
Fallout 4
Witcher 3
Ori and the blind Forest
Life is Strange (vielleicht eher so ein Frauending *hust*) + den Nachfolger

2016
(Dark Souls 3)
Doom

hmm und danach wirds knapp, seit 2017 erscheinen gefühlt nur noch Battle Royal Spiele 
Divinity Original Sin
Destiny 2 (gaaaaaaaanz eventuell)

Mal so als Gedankenstütze für dich.


----------

